
Cyprus to Pull Citizenship for People Who Got Passports by Investing - atlasunshrugged
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-06/cyprus-to-pull-citizenship-for-26-who-got-passports-by-investing
======
jackattack
I thought this day might come - not a good look for any country exchanging
cash for citizenship with fugitives.

